# بالصور كيفية ظبط الصوت فى الويندوز أكس بى



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2010)

​
*سلام ونعمة​*
*يلا نبدأ​*

*ممكن تروح لخصائص اجهزة الصوت بالطريقة المباشرة دي​*

*( لو كان محتويات الكنترول بانيل مفرودة )​*

*


*

*او تفتح الكنترول بانيل​*

*

*

*و تشغل الايقونة دي​*

*

*

*سعادتك تروح على كلمة Audio علشان تختار كارت تشغيل الصوت المضبوط​*

*خدوا بالكم احيانا بيكون جهاز الصوت هو المودم​*

*و احيانا بيكون مش موجود يعني كارت الصوت مش متعرف​*

*التلات صور بيشرحوا ازاي تختار كارت الصوت​*

*

*
*

*
*

*

*بعد كدا​*

*تروح على Volume تحط العلامة اللي تخلي ايقونة الصوت موجودة على التاسك بار​*

*و ممكن تزود من هنا حجم الصوت او تقلله​*

*

*

*خد بالك كويس​*

*تحت Speaker Settings لو اخترت Advanced ها تقدر تختار نوع السماعات​*

*

*

*هنا السماعات تقدر تختارها​*

*سماعات بتاع الشاشة او سماعات الراس او سماعات احدث​*

*

*

*كدا بقى  داخلين على اختيار الميكروفون للتسجيل​*

*و الصور واضحة​*
*

*
*

*
*

*

*كل دا جميل​*

*لو واحد عايز يسمع صوته اللي في المايك يخرج على السماعات يعمل ايه ؟​*

*في الصورة دي​*

*تختار Playback بدل Recording و تحدد الميكروفون في القايمة اللي ها تظهر​*

*و تنقر Ok و تشيل العلامة اللي جنب Mute​*

*كدا لو انت مختار التسجيل من المايك و كمان مختار المايك من اجهزة سماع الصوت​*

*ها يخرج صوتك من المايك للسماعات​*

*و تشتغل مذيعه​*

*

*

*شوفوا كدا الشوية الحاجات دي​*


*ممكن تقفل الصوت بالكامل لو اخترت Mute​*

*

*

*بس انتبهوا جدا هنا الموجودة كلمة Select و لاحظ ان دا في حالة اختيار مصدر التسجيل​*

*و اللي ها تختاره هو اللي ها تسجل منه​*

*يعني في الصورة دي مش الميكروفون هو مصدر الصوت للتسجيل​*

*المصدر هنا هو Line In​*
*





:download:

:smi411:منقول للافادة​*​


----------

